# How to Invert Touchpad ?



## grock8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey,
I want to buy an external touchpad for my laptop,
but I need to place it 180 rotate to use it.

So I need a software/windows solution to invert the touchpad.
I tried an autohotkey script but it will work only on mouse movement.
I want the touch-scroll will be inverted too.

I'm trying to understand how windows can invert the mouse when the screen is rotated.

Any Ideas ?

Thanks for any help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF have you tried control panel mouse then set orientation


----------



## grock8 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't find how to set orientation.. How do I do that ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry my error try this eeerotate - vkedwardli


----------



## grock8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, but the problem with this solution is that the scroll function and the multitouch still work the same


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but that was all I could find


----------

